# Top 25 Destinations in the World 2011 (by TripAdvisor)



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Top 25 Destinations in the World*

http://www.tripadvisor.com/TCDestinations

1) Cape Town, South Africa
2) Sydney, Australia
3) Machu Picchu, Peru
4) Paris, France
5) Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
6) New York City, New York
7) Rome, Italy
8) London, United Kingdom
9) Barcelona, Spain
10) Hong Kong, China
11) Kyoto, Japan
12) Queenstown, New Zealand
13) Jerusalem, Israel
14) Siem Reap, Cambodia
15) Prague, Czech Republic
16) Venice, Italy
17) Buenos Aires, Argentina
18) Ko Phi Phi Don, Thailand
19) Honolulu, Hawaii
20) St. Petersburg, Russia
21) Florence, Italy
22) Grand Cayman
23) San Francisco, California
24) Petra / Wadi Musa, Jordan
25) Las Vegas, Nevada


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*1) Cape Town, South Africa*










Cape Town glistens at the southern toe of the African continent. Tourist brochure-views at Blaauwberg Beach and Kirstenbosch National Botanical Gardens are within easy driving distance of "The Mother City." The Cape of Good Hope Nature Reserve provides sweeping sea vistas, hiking trails and wildlife encounters. On a more somber note, travelers can visit Robben Island, the prison where Nelson Mandela was held for 27 years.



*2) Sydney, Australia*










City slickers, culture vultures and beach bums alike fall in love with Sydney. Hang ten at famed Bondi Beach or stroll the calmer sands of Coogee. Cash burning a hole in your pocket? You’ll find great shopping in the Rocks district and along George and Pitt Streets. Climb to the top of the Harbour Bridge or take a skywalk on Sydney Tower for a 360-degree view of the city. But whatever you do, don’t leave town without cuddling the koalas in the Taronga Park Zoo—they’re ridiculously adorable.


*3) Machu Picchu, Peru*










It's no wonder Machu Picchu is Peru's most-visited site. Dating to the mid-1400s, it's a marvel of mortar-free limestone architecture perched on a high plateau deep in the Amazonian jungle. Get there via train from Cusco or, if you're not faint-hearted, make the trip on foot via a multi-day hiking trail—you'll travel through deep Andean gullies and enjoy stunning views.



*4) Paris, France*










Everyone who visits Paris for the first time probably has the same punchlist of major attractions to hit: The Louvre, Notre Dame, The Eiffel Tower, etc. Just make sure you leave some time to wander the city’s grand boulevards and eat in as many cafes, bistros and brasseries as possible. And don’t forget the shopping—whether your tastes run to Louis Vuitton or Les Puces (the flea market), you can find it here. 


*5) Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*










Whether your curiosity is piqued by the International Olympic Committee’s selection for the 2016 Games, or you’re heeding the call of the famous twin beaches Copacabana and Ipanema, Rio offers more than you can imagine, and offers it at all hours. With breathtaking views from Corcovado Mountain and breathtaking deals in the city’s endless malls and markets, Rio de Janeiro is a vacation paradise, whatever it is you travel for.


*6) New York City, New York*










The first time you go to New York, go ahead and be a sight-seer—everyone should visit the Statue of Liberty, the Met, Times Square, etc. But on a return trip, pick a neighborhood and go deep. You’ll find hole-in-the-wall bars, great delis, quirky shops… exploring the non-touristy side of New York is an incredibly rewarding experience for a traveler.


*7) Rome, Italy*










It’s nicknamed the Eternal City for a reason. In Rome, you can drink from a street fountain fed by an ancient aqueduct. Or see the same profile on a statue in the Capitoline Museum and the guy making your cappuccino. (Which, of course, you know never to order after 11 am.) Rome is also a city of contrasts—what other place on earth could be home to both the Vatican and La Dolce Vita? 


*8) London, United Kingdom*










There's so much to see and do in London, it's easy to be overwhelmed. Major sights like the Tower of London and Buckingham Palace are on most visitors' itineraries, but no matter what your interests, you'll probably find something here. Art lovers should make a beeline for the National Gallery and the Tate Modern. If military history's your thing, don't miss the Cabinet War Rooms. Finally, forget everything you've heard about bland, mushy British food—the restaurant scene here is fabulous. 


*9) Barcelona, Spain*










Stroll Las Ramblas and enjoy Barcelona's unique blend of Catalan culture, distinctive architecture, lively nightlife and trendy, stylish hotels. You'll find Europe's best-preserved Gothic Quarter here, as well as amazing architectural works by Gaudi. La Sagrada Familia, considered Gaudi's masterpiece, is still under construction (your entrance fee helps to fund the project). Feel like a picnic? Look no further than the rambunctious La Boqueria market, where you can stock up on local delicacies.


*10) Hong Kong, China*










Hong Kong's a great city for an adventurous eater. Stop at a street vendor for fish balls on a stick or stinky tofu. Bakeries offer wife cake, pineapple buns and egg tarts. Or opt for as much dim sum as you can eat. If you're tired of local and regional Chinese specialties, check out upscale offerings from some of the world's top chefs, like Joel Robouchon and Alain Ducasse.


*11) Kyoto, Japan*










Regardless of season, it's hard not to succumb to romance as you wander Kyoto's atmospheric streets, gaze at the glimmering Kinkaku-ji Pavilion, enjoy the traditional dances of the geisha or feast at restaurants over the Kamo River. Only Rome has more World Heritage Sites than the former Japanese capital. But happily unlike Rome, Kyoto maintains its calmness and romance even among throngs of summer tourists. (Editor's note: Our list was compiled before Japan's devastating earthquake of March 11, 2011. Kyoto did not sustain major damage, but we encourage all travelers to Japan to monitor travel alerts from their government.) 


*12) Queenstown, New Zealand*










Staggering beauty and heart-pumping thrills await in the resort town of Queenstown, which is also known for its Hobbits—much of the Lord of the Rings trilogy was filmed in the area. Outdoor enthusiasts flock to Queenstown for the kayaking, bungee jumping, jetboating, white-water rafting, hiking and skiing. More mild-mannered adventurers can take a quiet cruise through nearby Milford Sound, part of the Fjordland National Park World Heritage area, or sample South Island pinot noir from one of the region's 75 wineries.


*13) Jerusalem, Israel*










Religious pilgrims have been traveling to Jerusalem for centuries, yet you don’t have to share their zeal in order to appreciate this city’s profound cultural and historical significance. Plan on seeing the major sights, but also leave plenty of time to walk through the streets and simply immerse yourself in the daily life of such an ancient and revered place.


*14) Siem Reap, Cambodia*










Siem Reap is a fast-growing city with plenty of new hotels, restaurants and nightclubs. But chances are, you’re here not because of the city itself, but for what’s nearby: amazingly well-preserved ancient temples. Even if you have the worst jet lag ever, drag yourself out of bed to be at Angkor Archeological Park when it opens—sunrise over Angkor Wat is worth losing sleep over.


*15) Prague, Czech Republic*










We hear the question, "What’s the next Prague?" a lot. But while we’re all for discovering great new destinations, we hardly think Prague is over. Sure, everyone’s heard of it, but it’s still a grand city with extraordinary historic and cultural sights, and it’s definitely worth a visit. The often-rebuilt Prague Castle has overlooked the city since the 9th century, and the synagogues and cemetery of the Jewish Quarter are must-sees. Nightlife here is diverse and plentiful, from trendy clubs to sophisticated wine bars to late-night cellar bars.


*16) Venice, Italy*










Stunning architecture. Mysterious passageways. And of course, the canals. Venice is one of the most alluring cities in the world—the type of place where, as a visitor, you'll welcome getting lost (as you inevitably will). Relax in Piazza San Marco, take a moonlit gondola ride or taste the original Bellini at Harry's Bar. Or just wander. No matter where you go, you'll find history, beauty and romance. 


*17) Buenos Aires, Argentina*










The birthplace of the tango is, like the dance itself, captivating, seductive and bustling with excited energy. Atmospheric old neighborhoods are rife with romantic restaurants and thumping nightlife, and Buenos Aires' European heritage is evident in its architecture, boulevards and parks. Cafe Tortoni, the city's oldest bar, will transport you back to 1858, and the spectacular Teatro Colon impresses just as it did in 1908. Latin America's shopping capital offers the promise of premium retail therapy along its grand, wide boulevards.


*18) Ko Phi Phi Don, Thailand*










Most of this limestone island is a protected marine reserve… which means you’ll enjoy unspoiled beaches, as well as fantastic diving and snorkeling. Several local dive shops get great reviews from our travelers. When you’re back on dry land, chill out even more with a session of yoga on the beach.


*19) Honolulu, Hawaii*










Honolulu is a legendary surfing destination. But even if you don’t know a boogie board from a surfboard, you’ll find a beach here that appeals to you (and, if you want to learn the difference, you can find a great instructor to teach you). Swimming, kayaking, snorkeling, outrigger canoeing or just sunbathing… it’s all available in Honolulu.


*20) St. Petersburg, Russia*










The second largest city in Russia, St. Petersburg is the country’s cultural heart. View splendid architectural gems like the Winter Palace and the Kazan Cathedral, and give yourself plenty of time to browse the world-renowned art collection of the Hermitage. Sprawling across the Neva River delta, St. Petersburg offers enough art, nightlife, fine dining and cultural destinations for many repeat visits. 


*21) Florence, Italy*










Everyone’s heard the Doors of Paradise, the Duomo, and Michelangelo’s David are captivating, but in Florence, beauty can sneak up on a traveler unexpectedly. You’ll duck into a random church to escape the heat only to spend two hours staring at an impossibly pure blue in a fresco. Or you’ll consider writing a sonnet about pear gelato. It’s just that kind of place. Don't miss the sunset over the Arno and the famous wines of the Chianti region just south of town.


*22) Grand Cayman*










The farther you go from Grand Cayman's busy docks, the more peace and quiet you'll find. At Stingray City (actually a sandbar), stingrays swim alongside you in the tranquil waters. Closer to town, travelers report finding some of the best massage and spa services anywhere in the Caribbean. 


*23) San Francisco, California*










Who cares about a little fog (okay, a lot of fog) when there’s so much to do in San Francisco? By day, explore Fisherman’s Wharf and the Aquarium of the Bay, ride a cable car, and stroll around the Presidio; by night, have a fabulous dinner (at a Michelin-starred restaurant or a tiny place in Chinatown), then hit some of the best clubs on the West Coast.


*24) Petra / Wadi Musa, Jordan*










Petra, a UNESCO World Heritage Site, is one of the New Seven Wonders of the World. Travelers have fascinating places to explore here, including the breathtaking 2,000-year-old Treasury, the narrow Siq gorge (the main entrance to Petra), and the High Place of Sacrifice. 


*25) Las Vegas, Nevada*










In Las Vegas, you’ll find restaurants run by the world’s finest chefs, opulent spas, and sophisticated hotels… along with penny slots, Elvis impersonators, and indoor Venetian canals (complete with gondoliers). Why come here? Because there is simply no other place on the planet like Las Vegas. And we wouldn’t have it any other way.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers to my Home town, Cape Town. It's a remarkable feat! :cheers:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

In our day and age, with thousands of travel forums where anyone with the internet can have access to hundreds of opinions and experiences about hundreds of places, I wonder how these fraudulent "rankings" still manage to survive.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ True


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, this one survives because it is a very large survey conducted by a respected travel site - like any opinion poll anywhere.

Are you saying that ALL opinion polls are meaningless? This is the reflection of thousands of peoples opinions - you may have a different opinion - but it doesn't make the process 'fraudulent'...jeez, calm down dude...


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Respect Tripadvisor, they are the number one Travel forum on the web. People who goes to that website are real Travelers looking for info etc.
I myself when I travel and dont know a certain place, i go to that website. The travel experts there are very helpful.
So yeah the list posted above are very accurate.


----------



## takz (Dec 14, 2010)

well i dont care. im excited. i live in south africa. its beautiful


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

They should have atleast Taj Mahal or someother place in India too.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Yes, I am surprised...No Taj Mahal..No jaipur or Kerela???

Anyways all the places mentioned above are awesome...

But exclusion of few in India is humnnnnn...


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Beautiful places :cheers:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

brockupo said:


> Respect Tripadvisor, they are the number one Travel forum on the web. People who goes to that website are real Travelers looking for info etc.
> I myself when I travel and dont know a certain place, i go to that website. The travel experts there are very helpful.
> So yeah the list posted above are very accurate.


Before you edited your post I think you asked me to calm down, I am very calm thank you .

If you like trip advisor and you have seen good advice on it, good for you. It doesn't change the fact that such lists are pointless anyways, and are just publicity stunts, "travelers' choice destination" doesn't mean anything if you think about it for 10 seconds.

"Travelers" are too different from one another, I can't imagine a US hippy college students having the same standards as a retired japanese couple or a Saudi prince.

I also can't imagine these "travelers", who's "choice" of the "best destination" is represented here, have been to enough places to make such a list interesting. 

My family used to go the same village in central France every time they had a vacation, for them it was the "world's best destination" since they didn't know anything else.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

blah blah blah. To how many places have you traveled to? Thousands if travellers are wrong? Get over it. The French Riviera got stuffed, hence your bitterness. Ive been there too, but I can't stand being on a beach having to wear shoes, else you put your feet through hell.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, eklips, this is an OPINION poll. Thousands of opinions of travellers who have been to these places, and because of its size and the fact that it is Tripadvisor doing it, it gives a pretty good cross section of what GLOBAL travellers think.

It is not necessarily right or wrong, but it does serve a purpose, the same way, for example, if 1000 people rave about a restuarant in your town, and 3 people don't like it, you would then conclude that the restuarant is worth a visit.

BTW, I happen to love France and the South of France in particular.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the list Pincio :colgate: I have been to North America, South America, Africa, Europe, Asia and Australasia .... I only need to include Antarctica and then I have done them all. 

In saying so I am very happy to see little old Queenstown there - it is my most favourite place on Planet Earth (with France a close second) and I can't wait to get back to Q'Town for some serious snow-boarding and wine tasting 

*QUEENSTOWN*, NZ:



QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Lunch break by 
michael 7601, on Flickr​


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

briker said:


> blah blah blah. To how many places have you traveled to? Thousands if travellers are wrong? Get over it. The French Riviera got stuffed, hence your bitterness. Ive been there too, but I can't stand being on a beach having to wear shoes, else you put your feet through hell.


:nuts: I don't care about the french riviera, and my city Paris was rated 4th. How old are you?


@Diggerdog, it tells you shit about what "global travellers" think.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

@eklips - get over yourself you little tosser.

Do you travel? 

Well I do, a lot, and I do use Tripadvisor actually. 
I have posted reviews on tripadvisor. I would be one of these Global Travellers, and I know many others who actually visit Tripadvisor.

So I would say once again that it is a good indication and a good cross-section of opinions. Thats all it is - its not that serious.

And please, I love Paris, don't tarnish my memories of it by being a sulky, arrogant ****.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Why do you feel so insulted by what I said? And how did you end up finding it arrogant?

Tell me, because I really have no idea :crazy:


As for your restaurant comparison, it's really not valid. First there is a big difference between a restaurant and a city. The former is a company providing a service, the ladder is not. Cities and regions are not products. 

Second there is a big difference between a list making a hierarchy of the supposedly "best" places, and individual ratings and opinions about *one* place.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

This list looks so... OBVIOUS!


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Because you said to Briker that dont care about the French Riviera, put that silly face on your comment, and asked him how old he is.
Then you told me this polls doesn't tell us shit about what travellers think.

That sounds a little abrasive and arrogant to me...

My point, as I have said a few times, is that it is not a definitive list, that it is opinion, but that it is opinion gathered from many thousands of people - and therefore must carry SOME weight.

My other point is that it really is not that serious - and if you think it counts for nothing, then why are you so irritated by it?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

only amazing places and my italy


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

No personal insults please. Everyone is entitle to their own opinion about which cities or places are worth to visit.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Cape Town and Sydney? Interesting. The eurocentric and heritage oriented tourist in me is surprised, but also intrigued. 

Also, kudos to tripadvisor. Just recently I was just spared of a highly unpleasant experience because it occured to me to read their reviews of the accomodation I was preparing to book. Always double check the reviews from the website you found your accomodation on with the reviews from tripadvisor!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Tripadvisor is indeed a useful site for tips on accommodations etc but that doesn't mean that the aggregated opinions of those of its users that choose to vote in a poll is actually relevant to anything.'Best' place is entirely subjective.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ that's also true, I was just trying to go a bit against the trend I see around here of slagging off Tripadvisor as a whole.


----------



## ARTIFORT (Oct 5, 2007)

My english is not too good but I do tell you Queenstown in New Zealand is amazing ! A very special place with people from all over the World and lots of good party  I miss it very much  I will be there very soon


----------



## gothicform (Jul 25, 2002)

schmidt said:


> This list looks so... OBVIOUS!


yeah. speaking as a brit, if i were to choose a british city to visit i wouldn't say london but rather bath or edinburgh. both are majestic and far better than london, edinburgh in particular.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Its never going to please everyone. I personally think San Sebastian in North Spain is just the most beautiful city, ticks all the boxes, but doesn't get a mention.

But these things get us all talking and creates debate etc, so I think they are worthwhile. And Cape Town is certainly starting to make its mark on the global scene - the place is jumping!


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*My backyard is my top destination. There, I said it! *​ .​ *Top Destination in the World 2011 (by MilquetoastAdvisor)*​ .​ * My Backyard .​ *See? Useless.*


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

It's a friggin' opinion poll, people! Stop taking it so seriously.

I am surprised that Las Vegas and New York were both ranked where they were. New York is a nice and interesting city, but by no means is it beautiful.

I thought Jerusalem should have been ranked higher based on its overall combination of natural beauty + history/culture + architecture. It's definitely not in the same league as Cape Town or Rio in terms of natural beauty, but I think it probably is, hands down, "better" than them in terms of history/culture + architecture.


----------



## jorg3_ignacio (Aug 19, 2010)

Cape Town?, Sidney?

New York HAVE to be the first, its imperative, maybe Santorini, Istanbul, or Thailand as whole can compete, but Cape Town???? Naaaa, and I think its missing Cartagena de Indias in Colombia, La Havana in Cuba, and Prague in Chezch Republic.


----------



## paddyle (May 27, 2011)

*Brown*

Well I haven't yet been to a number of the trip adviser's top 25, and certainly there are always going to be disagreement over those places that have been left out! 
I travel to London a lot and my objection is the portrayal of London in relation to the pictures which show the top 25. That is that London looks particularly brown, which is an unfair representation. 
London is an excellent city with so much to offer, not only world class holiday rental accommodation, but also some fantastic attractions

Here is the trip adviser shot - Photobucket caue_photo









And now some greener (or certainly less brown) shots!

Flickr - stewartmorris








Flickr - Karlinsky73 wimdu








Flickr - gigi4791
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2341/2551998213_69dfed40e2.jpg
Flickr - Tim [email protected]









I feel better now


----------



## Fullybooked86 (May 31, 2011)

*Taj Mahal Palace & Tower*

If you're looking for Taj Mahal Palace & Tower (Mumbai, India) then I have her a link http://www.thehotelfacts.com/2011/05/ten-most-luxurious-spas-in-world.html which considered as India’s crown jewel of hotels.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Remember that Cape Town is a lot older than other 'New World' cities like Sydney or Auckland, for example.
So while it has the natural beauty to rival any city in the world, and has now regenerated and beautified itself and joined the world culinary/wine/party scene, it also has a real culture and 350+ year history - so its not one dimensional in that sense.

I think this combination is one of the reasons CT is now continuing to list at the top of these polls and surveys.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

*To those who believe the Tripadvisor poll doesnt mean a thing, well, BRITISH AIRWAYS think it does! So, up yours* :cheers:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cape Town is ‘top holiday destination’*









INDEPENDENT NEWSPAPERS

Preferred destination: TripAdvisor has named Cape Town as the worlds top holiday destination. Picture: Jason Boud


June 1 2011 at 09:36am 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


British Airways (BA) has been flying to Cape Town for 27 years and regards it as one of its strongest markets, according to Gavin Halliday, its new area general manager for Europe and Africa. 

Because of this and *the fact that TripAdvisor, an influential online travel website, has named this city the world’s top holiday destination, the airline will put on 14 flights a week this summer instead of its usual seasonal increase to 13 a week and will use a larger Boeing 747 instead of a Boeing 777 Extended Range. *

This will mean that it can provide a first class in summer, as well as a higher number of seats. That’s probably a shrewd move because, as Emirates has also discovered, some very senior business people – who travel all year round – live in Cape Town. And, as Halliday mentioned, the city also has leisure travellers wealthy enough to travel first class on holiday.


----------



## hsark (Jan 23, 2004)

awesome! cape town the place where i grew ,also good to see kyoto, jp up there


----------



## peteriralnadais (Oct 3, 2009)

1) Turkey
2) Indonesia
3) Italy
4) Spain
5) France
6) Argentina
7) USA
8) India
9) Malaysia
10) Philippines
11) Thailand
12) Mexico
13) Canada
14) England
15) Austria


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

חבר1.0;78692958 said:


> It's a friggin' opinion poll, people! Stop taking it so seriously.
> 
> I am surprised that Las Vegas and New York were both ranked where they were. New York is a nice and interesting city, but by no means is it beautiful.
> 
> I thought Jerusalem should have been ranked higher based on its overall combination of natural beauty + history/culture + architecture. It's definitely not in the same league as Cape Town or Rio in terms of natural beauty, but I think it probably is, hands down, "better" than them in terms of history/culture + architecture.


Too bad they did not ask you in the survey!!!:lol:


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

That is fantastic that the Tripadvisor poll has had a concrete, real impact - so it is totally relevant and worthwhile.
I know other airlines are upping their frequencies to SA as well. Good news.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

briker said:


> To those who believe the Tripadvisor poll doesnt mean a thing, well, BRITISH AIRWAYS think it does! So, up yours :cheers:


:laugh: Of course BA wouldn't have any self-interest in promoting travel from Tripadvisor's main markets to CT would they?


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

what are these rankings based on, inherent interest of a place or actual tourist numbers that flock there - don't agree with many of these...anyway, they are paid to promote certain cities, but the best cities and places are always promoted by word of mouth. I hear Cape Town is very nice and has a great setting, but crime there is a big problem - maybe it's better now?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Urbanista1 said:


> what are these rankings based on, inherent interest of a place or actual tourist numbers that flock there?


Neither, just self-selecting people clicking their mouse on a website to vote for cities they like. :laugh:


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, this is a poll, so it basically is word of mouth, people just selecting a city they liked and voting for it!

Why are people tearing the arse out of the whole process just because they dont agree with some of the cities! If they are that upset by it, maybe they should click on the city they like the next time...


----------



## Rosaudio (Aug 14, 2009)

What could be more credible than the opinions of thousands of travelers that have actually BEEN to the places, unlike most of the guys on SSC who disagree with a list just because their city isn't number 1. Honestly..


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

How do you know they've been there?

And how do you know they've been everywhere else to make an accurate comparison?


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

^^
No one knows. 
For me personally, avoiding the places which already get too much publication is a good way to find a real paradise. Better experiencing them by yourself than believing others opinion.
So, I stop paying attention to that so called top-whatever-ranking, and try to search new place as vacation paradise.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

1)New Zeland
2)Italy
3)China
4)India
5)Brazil (World cup)
and so on... (Eurotrip - from Lithuania...to Portugal and then to Great Britain back to LTU


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Its always better finding things out for yourself, experiencing them yourself. Finding some out of the way place that you love is what its all about, its adventure, discovery.

But just because a place has been discovered, and raved about, by others, shouldn't make it any less excellent. Quite the opposite.
There are reasons why Paris for example is and has been one of the worlds top cities for decades - centuries even...
The adventure is to go and discover your own Paris, or Cape Town, or Barcelona ... you dont have to be the first person to do it - you just have to be your own person.


----------



## gmacruyff (Oct 16, 2010)

To say that Sydney is better than Edinburgh is proving that :-

1.Youve never been to either.. or
2.Your just thick.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

3. you're just pissed off because Sydney was ranked higher than your beloved Edinburgh, despite being voted such by 'x' amount of people...

Figures.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Even eklips makes more sense than this ranking.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Really - so people's opinions don't count at all? So restaurant reviews, hotel reviews and all the rest are completely pointless? Or for that matter, any opinion poll?

Get over it already, seriously...


----------



## gmacruyff (Oct 16, 2010)

Other vastlly OVERATED cities that ive been to:-

1.Capetown(city centre is average with rubbish nightlife)
2.Barcelona(La ramba is ok,not much different from Oxfored street,but compared to London, its boring)
3.Sydney(Harbour front and opera house are the main sites,but nothing else,outstanding).

Cities VASTLY superior to above;-

1.New york
2.Rio de Janero
3.Istanbul

Now,unless youve been in the 6 above,then dont get emotionally upset.just accept that youre lying through your teeth.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

gmacruyff said:


> Other vastlly OVERATED cities that ive been to:-
> 
> 1.Capetown(city centre is average with rubbish nightlife)
> 2.Barcelona(La ramba is ok,not much different from Oxfored street,but compared to London, its boring)
> ...


I've been to Barcelona and London and I'd rank them in the exact opposite manner. There is no objective truth about this, it's just subjective taste. Other people can feel and see different, you know.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

And this is exactly why opinion polls are conducted - so you can get all opinions, put them all together, and get the majority views. 
Its like democracy in travel.

Obviously, the vast majority of travellers disagreed with gmacruyff, and listed Cape Town as number 1, and certainly did not think Barcelona was boring (good grief!)

So I say thank goodness for these surveys, or you might have to take travel advice from guys like gmacruyff!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

^^ The vast majority of travellers haven't been to Cape Town. And some people might have the same taste as gmacruyff if they have similar profiles, so his 'opinions' can be much more usefull to them then this list. :laugh:


----------



## gmacruyff (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok,you dont believe me,well look up "street view"on Capetown on the Google map.Apart from Table mountain in the background and the bars and restraunts at the harbour front,there is nothing amazing.Drive up and down the coast and you will see a lot more spectacular scenary,but to say the city itself,is the best in the world,is a pile of shite.


----------



## Amanda Griffin (Jun 21, 2011)

cheers to my favorite, Sydney!!!  crazy about Australia... 
currently looking at this list... and it's still all about Australia... hehehe

Top 5 Most Expensive Houses in Australia:

5. The Crossways










Photo source: ellsie.proboards.com
Location: Sydney, New South Wales
Worth: $11.4 million

The Crossways has been one of Sydney's finest estates for decades. Built in 1908, the seven-bedroom mansion is replete with the finest imported furnishings, including antique parquet floors taken from a French château, Siena marble fireplaces and chandeliers from an English estate. The lovely, groomed grounds feature a secret garden, elegant swimming pool and terraces.

4. Mosman Mansion









Photo source: gaylewalker.sobox.com.au
Location: Sydney Harbour, New South Wales
Worth: $11.45 million

On the northern shore of Sydney Harbor is this mansion with expansive views on three sides. Located in the affluent suburb of Mosman, the residence contains seven bedrooms, three baths and a game room. In Australia, enjoyment of the outdoors is a must; the property has a swimming pool, tennis court, landscaped grounds, a rooftop terrace and balcony.

3. Mermaid Beach Mansion








Photo source: www.forbes.com
Location: Gold Coast, Queensland
Worth: $14 million

This contemporary mansion has four stories and views of the beaches. Built of concrete, with tile and hardwood floors and dramatic stained-glass panels, it has recently been refurbished. There is also a billiards room, elevator, deck and swimming pool with waterfall.

2. Craig-y-mor









Photo source: smh.com.au
Location: Sydney Harbour, New South Wales
Worth: $32.4 million

Craig-y-mor is an 1100-square-metre hillside estate. The residence was built in 1910 and renovated by Professor Leslie Wilkinson in the early 1960s. It boasts stunning views of the Harbour Bridge and the Sydney Opera House.

1. The Saunders Street Mansion









Photo source: http://www.news.com.au
Location: Perth, Western Australia
Worth: $57.5 million

The heiress Angela Bennett has sold her Perth waterfront mansion for an Australian record price of $57.5 million. The Saunders Street property fetched $57.5 million in a sale to fellow mining magnate Chris Ellison, which was settled today. Selling agent Willie Porteous - who said he was "pretty happy".

source: http://www.real-peek.com/2011/02/top-5-most-expensive-houses-in.html


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

eklips said:


> ^^ The vast majority of travellers haven't been to Cape Town. And some people might have the same taste as gmacruyff if they have similar profiles, so his 'opinions' can be much more usefull to them then this list. :laugh:


What are you talking about? 
This is the Tripadvisor poll where the vast majority of travellers have been to Cape Town and voted it the number 1 destination:bash:

gmacruyff is now resorting to google street view as his reason for bashing Cape Town - ridiculous!
You plainly know f-all about the city, despite apparently having visited.

You say apart from Table Mountain (reason enough for most people to visit), bars and restuarants and the waterfront, there is nothing else...just proving how little you know.

What about Green Point, the stunning Urban Park and World Cup Stadium complex, the heaving nightlife along the strip there, the spectacular coastline leading into Sea Point, Clifton - the hot scene at Camps Bay, the breathtaking views of the twelve Apostles.
How about De Waterkant and Bo Kaap above the city, 300 year old culture mixed with banging clubs and regenerated cobbled streets and accomodations?

What about the Heritage Square wine bars, Signal Hill inner city winery (one of only two in the world) - the scene in Woodstock and Observatory?

The centuries old Company Gardens, Museums, Art galleries, Mandela-Rhodes place and St Georges Mall.
And Kloof Street - haunt of international celebrities and raved about by all and sundry from Denzil Washington to Robbie Williams.

Robben Island ring any bells?

Please, you illustrate perfectly why we need a cross-section of opinions.

And by the way, the poll was not conducted just on the CBD's of citys anyway - I haven't even begun on the surrounds of the city, the staggering beauty of the winelands, the cliff-hugging drives like Chapman's Peak that rival the Amalfi Coast, the centuries old still operating fishing villages like Kalk Bay, the Cape Point nature reserve...I could go on.

Luckily most visitors to Cape Town appear to have sampled at least some of this, so Cape Town keeps getting the nod as a hot and up and coming place.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

^^ What? Take a chill pill. I've never been to Cape Town, this is beyond the point and all you wrote is meaningless, your chauvinism seems to blur your sense of understanding... 

What I was saying is that people with similar profiles tend to have the same tastes, and this translates to tourism too.... So every opinion is interesting, and people who are like this "gmacruyff" person might find his opinion interesting.


----------

